# Sunday River 4/4/13



## Conrad (Apr 4, 2013)

*Date(s) Skied: *April 4, 2013

*Resort or Ski Area: *Sunday River

*Conditions: *Firm/Icy

*Trip Report: *Hoping to work on a school project to measure the slopes of the steepest trails at Sunday River and measure the heights of numerous cliff jumps, I would be disappointed since 95% of the non-groomed terrain would remain closed all day. All of the ungroomed terrain was icy although completely doable for seasoned skiers so it was annoying. But what could I do? The temperature only got up to about 40 so only the trails facing the sun quite a bit turned into slush. Most of the runs stayed firm and icy. The mountain had received a dusting of snow the night before which helped a little.

Since the ski patrol weren't cooperating, I took advantage of Sunday River's boundary to boundary policy to explore numerous "secret trails" around the mountain and discovered several new ways of doing trails I had already discovered. It really is unbelievable how much more I know about Sunday River now compared to the beginning of the year.

In other news, I finished most of the lift photography I need at Sunday River in order to produce quality, bluebird day remontees-mecaniques.net reports of all of the chairlifts at Sunday River.

Take a look at a selection of the photographs I took:


I can't get over how much snow they have on these jumps:



A glade run I stumbled upon:



The whole couch to myself:



Measuring the height of the cliff jumps and incidentally getting an interesting photograph.



Jordan Bowl Express. I thought there was a decent amount of people for a Spring week day, but apparently Sunday River doesn't think so as this part of the mountain will be shut down for the season after this weekend. Too bad.


----------



## Abubob (Apr 5, 2013)

Conrad said:


> I can't get over how much snow they have on these jumps:
> View attachment 8593



Aren't they a little worried that someone might jump onto the chair? Or is it one of those lift line jibs I see popping up in web videos?


----------



## mlkrgr (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah; wish I could see that jump for myself; that's pretty awesome they have that. Looks like it was pretty empty even for a Thursday. I think the thing is with how spread out the lift system is, it takes them 7 lifts at a minimum (I guess 9 if you count they'll keep the quad and magic carpet at South Ridge going for learners) just to keep that place up.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 5, 2013)

mlkrgr said:


> Yeah; wish I could see that jump for myself; that's pretty awesome they have that. Looks like it was pretty empty even for a Thursday. I think the thing is with how spread out the lift system is, it takes them 7 lifts at a minimum (I guess 9 if you count they'll keep the quad and magic carpet at South Ridge going for learners) just to keep that place up.



Spotm on! But I thought there was a decent amount of people for a late season midweek day. I definitely think they should be keeping White Cap and Jordan Bowl open at least on weekends as long as they can. I think that Jordan Bowl shot was later in the day. I think earlier there was more people.


----------

